# Having problems installing COD4



## MacUser007 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bought the game.

Installed it but it won't install. It gets about half way done then it comes up with "localised_4" can't not be read or something like that. Does that each time 

Anyone else having this problem? What can i do? 

Cheers


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That means that it can't read a file from the install disks, which typically means that the disk is bad.


----------

